# A perspective on numbers.



## Poppageek (Jul 31, 2009)

It is interesting to spend some time with numbers. I did at the WCG stats page and at Free-DC.

WCG Team TechPowerUp: #142 in members, 73 active on 7/30/2009 generating points that placed them #21 in daily numbers.
Let me say that again TPU turned in points that put them in #21 postion with 73 people turning in points that day.
World Community Grid is an international effort sponsored by one of the largest top tech companies in the world. There are universities and corporations with thousands of computers participating. Team 2ch the #1 team has 2964 members. Binghamton Unversity, #4,  has 21,129 registered hosts or machines crunching. A team TPU passed, IBM ITCenter, one user has 214 machines. Those are not cores they are machines. 

Think TPU is small being #92? Besides coming up though the ranks fast this team  produces *#21 in points daily with only 73 people turning in work!* *That's big.* 

Think your single machine won't make a difference? Would you have thought 73 people would have made a difference in a global effort? They are. You can too. Every member counts every machine counts. This team is accomplishing great things and will only continue to grow and produce and climb the ranks.

We like our toys, we love to post pictures of them, talk about them, overclock and liquid cool them. You can now use those toys to do something good. Scientist and researchers are trying to find cures for the plagues of this century. Cancer, Childhood Cancer, AIDS and MS. They need computing power they cannot afford to do this. WCG is the largest virtual supercomputer in the world. And YOU can be a part of it and join a fast moving, dedicated team.

Become a part of The Grid and join the TPU team!


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree, since learning about wcg from TPU ive seen several other teams and talked to some people that do it, and I havent seen any team that actually has the kind of enthusiasm (and healthy competitive spirit) that TPU does. I'm proud to be a member, and glad to finally have my machine back up and crunching/folding for TPU. Still working out kinks, trying to get multiple folding clients running, etc, but hopefully that will all get straightened out and I can help out to put us even higher. I dont know if i'd be so motivated to do so somewhere else. It truly is great the kind of team we have here. Thanks everyone!


----------

